# Jason Kapono



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

So how do you think he will do with the bobcats this year? Will he be a starter or a 6th man? IMO I think he will start along with Wallace on the wings. The Bobcats would get killed much worse on D if they start House over him. Kapono had a decent summer and I think he's earned the starting job. I see him averaging possibly between 8-12 points a game. I could be a little too optimistic though...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> So how do you think he will do with the bobcats this year? Will he be a starter or a 6th man? IMO I think he will start along with Wallace on the wings. The Bobcats would get killed much worse on D if they start House over him. Kapono had a decent summer and I think he's earned the starting job. I see him averaging possibly between 8-12 points a game. I could be a little too optimistic though...


I see him getting around 12-15 a game. Its not like the Bobcats have too many scoring options.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, he will certainly help spread the offense for Emeka to work down low. He is an great shooter.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

Kapono should averege at least 10ppg. He has a jump shot a very good one but in order to succeed he needs to work on his D and be consistent on his jump shot to have a great jump shot not just a good one.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

yeah 10-12 ppg...somebody has to score


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

8-10 A GAME ATLEAST.


----------



## bLo0dYtEaRz818 (Oct 23, 2004)

kapano is a very good field goal shooter. i think he will help the team with his shots and his assists.. he will make a great player for the bobcats..


----------

